# Cam Lean on Mathews AVS



## JKbiggs98 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ok, so I know there's all kinds of stuff, but I still have not found he definitive answer. My Chill R has some came lean and would like to know if there's anything I CAN do and if I SHOULD do it. 

Background. 
At rest: Top cam has slight cam lean <10 degrees. Bottom cam has zero cam lean. 
At full draw: Top cam has zero cam lean. Bottom cam has slight cam lean. 

Consultations. 
Went to one shop and guy who I trust said that my timing is good and that slight cam lean isn't a problem. I also emailed Mathews about if there was anything to do with yoke tuning (since then I've read that you can't). He literally didn't answe any of my questions and just told me to the aforementioned archery tech. Royally pissed me off bee tee dubs. 

So, with all the different possible fixes (limb swapping, cam skimming, yoke ring lubing), what do I try? Should I worry about it? This may be opening a can of worms, but one person says a little is fine and another says it's completely unacceptable, so I'm not sure who's right. As far as I can tell my bow shoots as good as I am on a specific day, but if it can be better, I'm all for it.

Thanks y'all.


----------



## Etheis (Sep 28, 2013)

Does it tune just fine? What is center shot set at to achieve a good tune? There isn't anything wrong with cam lean as long as it is not excessive. As long as it is repeatable, there is no issue. Why do you want to try to manipulate lean?


----------



## Itsderekcarter (Dec 22, 2014)

As long as it tunes fine, I wouldn't worry about cam lean. As long as it's not terrible. I never pay any attention to it as long as the bow tunes and groups well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JKbiggs98 (Jun 28, 2015)

It's not that I want to manipulate it---I'm just trying to do all that I can to eek every bit of efficiency and accuracy out of it. It can group exceedingly well if I am in tune lol. Sometimes I can see the arrow having an erratic flight pattern, but I'm starting to think the arrow holder is causing problems here and there. Like I said, I just see where some people really don't like lean and it doesn't help that I can't ever be satisfied.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

I have been shooting a mr5 since it came out. Mine has lean at full draw. It looks like this at draw. / on top and \ on bottom. Not a bunch. If I stretch out a little not as much. Bow is a little long. I never have a problem with other then my grip. 


Now as long as it shoots and groups. Your good. Cam lean has always been there. It only became important here on Archerytalk. 

Do a little research you will find out there are not as many bows as you think that can be yoke tuned.


----------

